# Old European mopeds.



## Brian26 (Aug 27, 2016)

Who remembers these? I am in the process of restoring this 1981 Kreidler MP 19 moped that I had when I was younger. It was sitting in a shed at my moms house for the past 16 years. It took very little effort to get running and have been out cruising around town on it. Here in CT the moped laws from the late 70's are somehow still on the books. No insurance or registration on anything 50cc and under. Around here its mostly cheap Chinese 50cc scooters that compare nothing to the styling of the old European peds.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 27, 2016)

I've noticed that they're incredibly expensive on Craigs List.


----------



## Brian26 (Aug 27, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> I've noticed that they're incredibly expensive on Craigs List.



The hipsters in NYC and San Francisco are paying top dollar for them so people are asking crazy money for them. I got this one from the trash pile on the curb back in the late 90's for free. 

I have had a few people offer me good money for mine on the spot when I have been out riding. Kreidlers are especially rare and not many were made. They were from Germany and were considered the BMW/Mercedes of mopeds back then and are highly desirable.


----------



## mass_burner (Aug 27, 2016)

Just came back from 3 day trip to NYC, and l saw a lot of these what seems like electric add-on kits. Long rectangular box above the crank and different rear wheel. The distances are short, so I would opt for the bike were I an NYC hipster.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Aug 27, 2016)

Living in The Netherlands I started on a Phoenix moped (automatic) and later on a Puch (3 gears).  If you had a Puch or Tomos in the early 70's you were hip.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 28, 2016)

I remember my father tooling around on a Tomas moped . . . apparently it was built in the former country of Yugoslavia . . . which may make one think it would be a piece of junk, but it actually seemed to be built pretty well.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Aug 28, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> I remember my father tooling around on a Tomas moped . . . apparently it was built in the former country of Yugoslavia . . . which may make one think it would be a piece of junk, but it actually seemed to be built pretty well.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomos


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 29, 2016)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomos



Cool . . . still making mopeds . . . although I noticed I misspelled the name.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 29, 2016)

A few years back we had a moped retro gang in town, it was actually quite comical, it was literally 25 dudes, they would meet a the 2nd most popular bar (1st most popular bar was where the real bikers go) then take off an cause a huge slow traffic jam through town, I actually miss seeing them tool around.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 29, 2016)

This is what I mean about crazy:
http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/5656251842.html


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Aug 29, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> This is what I mean about crazy:
> http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/5656251842.html


That is more what they cost new in 1982.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Dec 7, 2016)

I love the old mopeds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semipro (Dec 22, 2016)

I have great memories as a teenager of a summer, a moped... and a girl.


----------



## nola mike (Dec 29, 2016)

semipro said:


> a moped... and a girl.


Those 2 words usually don't go together.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Dec 29, 2016)

There's my 3 mopeds. Lovely rides. Tuned up of course


----------



## nola mike (Dec 29, 2016)

I have one like this (not as good shape though). Suddenly quit working last year. Haven't had time to troubleshoot. Good fuel, good spark, good compression. Timing seems on. I don't know what's wrong with it...


----------



## semipro (Dec 29, 2016)

nola mike said:


> Those 2 words usually don't go together.


LOL - agreed. 
It was her moped.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 1, 2017)

As a motorcyclist, a moped is the hearth equivalent of heating your home with leaves.  I enjoy passing mopeds smoking along  barely moving on my 4 cylinder, fuel injected, perfectly balanced, 14,500 redline, Japanese engineering marvel. 

All egotistical posturing aside..anything that gets you out of a cage is a good thing.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Jan 1, 2017)

I much prefer modern dirt bikes and all 2 stroke equipment. But there's something about riding around town with that little 50cc on a expansion pipe with no silencer whistling away at 27mph. The looks you get from people make it even better


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2017)

sportbikerider78 said:


> . . .
> 
> All egotistical posturing aside..anything that gets you out of a cage is a good thing.



Until a deer jumps out in front of you? 

Actually I'm a bit envious . . . the only thing my wife asked I not buy when we got married was a bike since she had too many friends who died on bikes. She's had no issues with me buying an ATV, snowmobile, etc. so I figure I can easily agree to not buy a bike . . . but man, oh man, I think how nice it would be in the summer on a bright, sunny day.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 1, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Until a deer jumps out in front of you?
> 
> Actually I'm a bit envious . . . the only thing my wife asked I not buy when we got married was a bike since she had too many friends who died on bikes. She's had no issues with me buying an ATV, snowmobile, etc. so I figure I can easily agree to not buy a bike . . . but man, oh man, I think how nice it would be in the summer on a bright, sunny day.



I've had that happen..on a twisty, rainy dark night in the mountains.  I actually swerved through a herd of deer. 

My wifes first date with me was on a bike and I made it very clear that riding will always be a part of my life as we were dating.  It has tapered greatly because of kids..but such is life.  She loves it and doesn't want me to stop.  She knows it means a great deal to me.

For me it is just like all things in life..calculated risk.  Wear all the gear, ride safely, ride where others are not driving, ride when others are not driving, don't ride in a rush, don't ride distracted, and never drink a drop and ride.  When you consider that 50% of fatalities are from riders drinking and crashing, you're at pretty good odds using basic common sense. 

I had a colleague that died at 41 walking down the street in NYC, prepping for the next meeting.  No health issues at all..poof aneurysm.  I have also see a rider lowside..go flying into the woods and bounce off trees and come out without a scratch.

We all have that clock over our heads that only the good Lord has set.  The only time when I feel like I'm turning mine back is when I'm exploring creation on 2 wheels. 

Oh..one more thing...
One thing that makes kids absolutely giddy..is rolling up with your friends next to a car full of kids and waving at them and hooking the horns.  Makes my heart happy.


----------

